# damp and leaking roof vents



## 89870 (May 1, 2005)

does anyone know how or where in the manchester area this can be repaired i have tried to seal the roof vent myself but it keeps leaking now the roof of my motorhome is getting damp any help on sealents or places that are reasonable would help thanks sloth :cat:


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Spinney (A50 just outside Knutford)
Harringtons Delamere
Todds - Preston


----------



## 89992 (May 1, 2005)

*leaky roof vent*

SLOTH why not do it yourself are you sure it is the vent leaking, if so go and get a tube of sikka silicon, from a carravan dealer ie, emm bee at heywood rd Bury just of the M60 ring road, tameside caravans Hyde, or cheshire caravans gregg street reddish, stockport, they will supply or do the job for you. you have to put the tube of silicon in a mastic gun. if the roof of the van is strong enough to take yor weight. on the inside undo any screws around vent, should be able to remove plastic cover from inside by turning it side wards, next get on roof undo exterior frame clean off all old mastic ( breeaks down cause it goes brittle with age) apply new mastic and replace frame with new screws, allow mastic to dry over night before driving vehcile. hope this helps.


----------

